# Endometrial scratch



## SJ80 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi, 

We are having a FET through egg donation as are having PGS testing. Our clinic is in Spain. We go for this procedure on Friday this week. Initially our transfer date was supposed to be 14th of feb (approx 4 weeks later) however they have now moved it to the 6th of March... My partner took the message so I wasn't able to ask but I was under the impression that you should have the scratch 4 weeks before transfer? Anyone know anything about that? Xx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

It just has to be in the luteal phase before your period that comes before your cycle. (I actually did my last one on the last day of my cycle, started bleeding the next day, started meds & now have an 8-month old boy.) It would be best to change the scratch date if this is not so...


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello, I had my scratch done in October and didn't end up doing transfer until 29th December due to hormone issues. I asked loads about it at the time and was assured scratch lasts 3 months. I am now 5 weeks pregnant.  See if they will change date for you but if you have to have it earlier try not to worry.  Calm and relaxed (easier said than done) is best. Good luck xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2015)

I was told that scratch is to be done day 21-22 of cycle before treatment but sure the effects can last for a couple of months.


----------



## SJ80 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks guys... It's all so worrying! I hate that I know little about this stuff! I emailed the clinic who assured me it was ok seven weeks in advance but I'm not too happy about it. Think I will try and rearrange for next month if possible just in case!! Xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi SJJD i had the scratch on 28th jan and had transfer on 5th march. I now have a 2 month old so don't worry too much. I was told that the important thing was ti have the scratch around day 21 or 22 of a cycle.

Best of luck


----------

